# The Contractor, Wesley Snipes - filmed in Cardiff ch5 on NOW Weds 21 jan 09



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2009)

The Contractor, Wesley Snipes - filmed in Cardiff ch5 on NOW 21 jan 09

saw a bit of this being filmed! 
in Splott and Churchil way!
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0770806/

just started!
he's doing a spy thing on City Hall


----------



## ddraig (Jan 21, 2009)

rest of it seems shhhite tbh and not much Cardiff!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jan 22, 2009)

They were out putting TV/film lights outside Clifton St police station again a couple of days ago. I know they filmed part of Torchwood or Dr Who there a few years ago... I wonder was it them again?


----------



## jwcooke (May 18, 2009)

Meh...not a big Wesley Snipes fan.  He's not a terrible actor, he just never seems to be in any movies I REALLY like...I'm not sure if it's him or the genre.  Speaking of which, I need to go see Angels and Demons.  I thought the book was great, but I heard the movie's a bit slow.  I usually like the less expensive, smaller budget films, but I'm down for anything Tom Hanks is in...especially the beach movie...didn't they film that overseas?


----------

